# Starter Tarpon/Snook Setup



## culligan (May 5, 2016)

Can’t go wrong with a Redington combo under $400 , 8 weight is a good start depending on what you wanna try first. Whatever it is look into warranty because your gunna break the first one. Start with a floating line. Try an intermediate in spring/summer for the bridges and beaches. All depends on how you want to fly fish. Good luck!


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

My starter and still in use is an 8wt TFO Professional series2 with a Lamson Guru series1. Rio floating line, can remember which one. 5 years and still catching fish. 
I have several of the Guru reels, and a newer liquid...all have been flawless. Only opinion on the liquid is do not get it in black....my buddies is really showing some scratches...I have one in "smoke" and he has another in silver.....both look brand new after quite a bit of use. In total I have 6 Lamson reels.....not one complaint.


----------



## Nick728 (Jul 27, 2020)

Good call on the warranty…snapped my TFO BVK twice in the same year (although my dad broke it the first time lol). Love the rod btw, casts great and have it paired with a 3tand TF70. Does everything I need for an 8wt.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Best combo for the price - I've outfitted several people with it and just fished it again this past weekend - such a great combo. TFO Mangrove 8 wt and Allen Kraken reel. You can't beat it.

I am no longer a fan of Lamson reels. Had the drag fail on me more than once. It isn't waterproof as advertised, although maybe they improved it.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

My first rod was a Signature II, but in a 10wt. Absolute overkill for redfish, but that's probably why I got it so cheap (and unused). Anyway, it's a good rod to start on, since it's a more moderate action and you can feel the rod load well. I actually still have it and enjoy throwing it, although it's a brand new one since the cork rings separated on my old one. I don't know about the Lamson Liquid; the only Lamson I ever owned was a Guru, and it treated me well for redfish, but I never really put the drag to the test.

If I were looking for a combo at your price point, I'd look for something used, at least for the reel. Maybe the line too, since lots of people try a line and it doesn't fit their rod and/or casting style, and you can get them very lightly used for a decent discount. Also keep in mind you still have to account for backing and leader. If you're just getting started fly fishing in general, maybe look at one of those entry combo kits, I know TFO sells one and I think Orvis does too, and I think they are both <$200.


----------



## PBTH (Sep 22, 2015)

Sierra.com has some good clearance prices on Lamsons. I just picked up a Litespeed. They have Liquids for dirt cheap.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

PBTH said:


> Sierra.com has some good clearance prices on Lamsons. I just picked up a Litespeed. They have Liquids for dirt cheap.


Sierra can be a good place to get stuff for cheap, but be aware that some of what they sell are seconds, not just overstock. I bought three Lamsons from them a couple of years back and had to return two of them due to bad spool alignment/wobble (one ground when cranked). They were good about taking them back, but it was still a hassle to deal with. I ended up returning the other reel too.

I'll buy clothes and stuff from them still, but I shop for reels elsewhere.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

I have a 9 wt Redington Crux with a line If you’re interested. Price will be right.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

The TFO/Lamson combo will be great for you. It should last you. The Orvis Battenkill Disc reels are good for the money too (looks like they are running a 15% off sale). For a fly line would find something on clearance. The tech on the fly lines has not advanced much in the past 10 years. A former high end line that is new in the box off Ebay for $50 will be great. You often find clearance fly lines in fly shops too, if you do some digging. 

If you are targeting snook and tarpon, a 9wt might be a better choice. 

Sierra Trading Post does tell if the item is a closeout, overstock, or factory seconds. Just make sure to look in the overview section.


----------



## PBTH (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for the Sierra clarification, Greg. I think most Lamsons they have listed now are previous gen closeouts.


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

If you hook a decent tarpon or a big snook you'll wish you had a beefier rod. I used to use an 8 almost exclusively up north but every time an albie took too long to land or I had to play a big striper more than I would have liked, I wished I was using my 10.

Now I use a 10 much more often and it's better for the fish, even though I love casting my 8 weights.

If you're just getting one rod now to start, consider a 9.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Your rod is casting the line, while the fly is just along for the ride.
Don't skimp on the line.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Open water reds/tarpon/snook I use my 8wt described above. Around docks and structure I use my 9wt clutch rod.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

Greg Allison said:


> Sierra Trading Post does tell if the item is a closeout, overstock, or factory seconds. Just make sure to look in the overview section.


 The reels that I had issues with were not listed as seconds or closeouts but had factory problems nonetheless. When I called about returning them, Sierra's customer service advised that if a listing does not specifically say an item is a closeout or overstock, it should be assumed that it is a second or a return. 

Something else I learned when buying reels from them - You should also not assume that it comes with a case or box unless specifically stated - Of the three Lamsons that I bought, two were in boxes with pouches and papers, and the third (the one that worked) was in a plain plastic bag with a barcode label.


----------



## Donovanbest (Aug 10, 2021)

That lamson liquid is an awesome budget reel.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

If i remember correctly the Lamson Liquid has cast components. I’ve never owned a Lamson reel, but most of the cast reels I’ve seen used in salt water blistered and oxidized beneath the finish within a year or two. I have no idea if the Lamson is susceptible to that, but I’d look into it before spending your hard earned dollars on it. I have no idea what causes it, so I can’t say that all cast reels are unsuitable for saltwater use.


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

hipshot said:


> If i remember correctly the Lamson Liquid has cast components. I’ve never owned a Lamson reel, but most of the cast reels I’ve seen used in salt water blistered and oxidized beneath the finish within a year or two. I have no idea if the Lamson is susceptible to that, but I’d look into it before spending your hard earned dollars on it. I have no idea what causes it, so I can’t say that all cast reels are unsuitable for saltwater use.


Agreed. I believe you can do fine with a less expensive rod in most cases, but for saltwater I'd suggest spending the cash on a really good reel.
They take a beating and you don't want it to crap out with a good fish on.
It's too hard to get that really good one hooked up to lose it on reel failure.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a Gen 1 (I think) Lamson Litespeed I’d be willing to part with. I used it on an 8wt. If interested, PM me and I’ll send pics etc.


----------



## Nolefishing (Nov 14, 2018)

Started with an 8wt lamson guru but recently picked up a cheap 7+ Van Stall VF and prefer that due to the weight and put it on a TFO Axion-2x. Great starting rod. Did figure out pretty fast I prefer a bonefish taper over a redfish taper though.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Let me say this: First of all, I’m not an “expert” caster. But I’ve been a fluff chucker for over sixty years (self-taught, and diligently reinforcing bad habits ever since), and have probably figured out a thing or two since I started. One of the things I think I figured out is that we all cast differently. We all prefer different rod actions, and the old adage, “One man’s meat is another man’s poison” certainly holds true for fly casting. I happen to prefer really fast rods. But that doesn’t mean you will. So take my preference with a grain of salt. Another concept I feel that I’ve grasped is that the line can make a significant — make that HUGE — difference in how a particular rod performs (and now we’re back into the personal preference zone) for a particular caster. A quality line will make that stick seem to be an entirely different rod from when it had a lower quality line on it. 

And then you have the “Always overline your rod by one weight” crew. Like every rod is identical. Invariably, one (not all) of them will claim to need a “really fast action” rod. But overlining it just slows it down, so that guy really prefers a ‘medium fast’ rod. But you can’t tell him that without starting a fight……

And every time you get a ‘newb needs a rod’ thread going, folks will jump in with the “You need X weight rod for this species and Y weight rod for that species.” Within reason, the rod weight is about what you are throwing, and the conditions you are throwing it in, not what you’re throwing at. Granted, you don’t want to use a 5 weight rod on a 150 pound tarpon, but you’d be hard-pressed to cast the fly that 150 pound tarpon just ate with a 5 weight rod anyway. If you know how to fight a fish with a fly rod, you can put more pressure on a fish with a light rod than most folks will believe. Your tippet strength has more bearing (again, within reason) than your rod weight, at least with lighter rod weights, on how much pressure you can put on a fish. And unless the water is really hot (the higher the water temp, the less dissolved oxygen it can hold), there’s no reason you can’t use a lighter rig to enjoy the fight. You just need to use a rig that will handle your fly (Is it heavy? Is it wind resistant? Is the wind impeding your cast?) and that will facilitate control of the fish. Schoolie specks on a grass flat don’t need much control. A bull snook under a dock or mangrove roots will need a rod and tippet stout enough to turn a strong (and short) initial surge toward cover.

So: Buy a decent (not bottom of the barrel) rod with saltwater guides. Buy a decent line. And buy a reel that’ll hold up to saltwater use (and diligently flush it with fresh water it every time you use it). And for a starter rod weight: Buy one that’ll cast whatever flies you’ll be using in whatever winds you’ll normally encounter. Trial cast it first if you can, just to be sure you like it and it likes you. And have fun!!!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

hipshot said:


> fluff chucker for over sixty years (self-taught,





hipshot said:


> And for a starter rod weight: Buy one that’ll cast whatever flies you’ll be using in whatever winds you’ll normally encounter. Trial cast it first if you can, just to be sure you like it and it likes you. And have fun!!!


...

get the best 8 wt and compatible line/reel you can afford.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If you can only afford one rod and want the possibility of tarpon… go with a 9wt… If you can do two rods, an 8 and a 10wt.


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

lemaymiami said:


> If you can only afford one rod and want the possibility of tarpon… go with a 9wt… If you can do two rods, an 8 and a 10wt.


I second that


----------



## sp543 (Nov 11, 2021)

I appreciate all the replies.

I think I'm going to go with the Orvis Hydros over the Lamson reel with a 9wt TFO Signature II rod.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

That Hydros is a solid reel; I have several of them.


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

sp543 said:


> I appreciate all the replies.
> 
> I think I'm going to go with the Orvis Hydros over the Lamson reel with a 9wt TFO Signature II rod.


Nice! I hope you catch tons of cool fish with those.


----------



## greatlakesfly (Sep 30, 2021)

sp543 said:


> Looking to purchase my first saltwater setup. Mainly targeting snook in SE FL, hopefully some tarpon too.
> 
> Right now I'm thinking an 8w Temple Fork Signature II rod and a Lamson Liquid reel. Undecided on line.
> 
> Budget is around $400. Thoughts and recommendations would be appreciated.


check out Echo they make the Boost salt up to a 12 and goes for 290. good stick but their Prime is way better but goes for 480. stay away from the waterworks liquid go with the remix instead. it goes for 190. but a way better reel. hope this helps!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

sp543 said:


> I think I'm going to go with


You didn't mention if you're fishing from a boat, or wading etc...
Even a cheep a$$ boat will greatly improve your "catching" verses being on foot.

Targeting "adult" Tarpon with a 9... you will be under gunned.
While catching Trout, Reds and most Snook it may be more than needed.

If fishing from a boat, one rod (my opinion) is not enough.


----------



## KyleW (Mar 10, 2017)

Id recommend a 9wt for one setup over the 8wt... When i got my first setup i went with an 8 and regretted it. Lots of windy days in SE florida. Either would work though


----------



## Codeman120992 (Nov 27, 2021)

Plus one on the 9 weight recommendation. You’ll never be outgunned if you hook a biggie. I have a TFO Pro Series II and I highly recommend it. Honestly I think it is a great rod at such a low cost. You can get them at Bass Pro for under $200. I’d also recommend a Lamson reel, but not the liquid if you’re going for salt. It’s die cast and the salt will kill the reel. I have an older Konic and the salt really eats away at the reel. It’s still fully functional and a great reel, but I upgraded to a Lamson Guru which is fully machined and it has held up great. I have the Lamson Liquid for freshwater and it is a great reel, but just not for salt. You can find a Guru or Litespeed (now on sale at Sierra Trading) for around $250. That with the TFO for about $180 and you are good to go. Find a good quality floating or intermediate line on sale or slightly used for around $50 and you’ll be all set.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I started with a Bauer M4 and Tibor backcountry 25 plus years ago and still use both reel to this day. My point is you're probably going to enjoy fly fishing as most of us do so bite the bullet for a good outfit imo even if you decide that you don't like fly fishing you will be able to get most if not all of your money back if you resale.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Daz said:


> Sierra can be a good place to get stuff for cheap, but be aware that some of what they sell are seconds, not just overstock. I bought three Lamsons from them a couple of years back and had to return two of them due to bad spool alignment/wobble (one ground when cranked). They were good about taking them back, but it was still a hassle to deal with. I ended up returning the other reel too.
> 
> I'll buy clothes and stuff from them still, but I shop for reels elsewhere.


Certainly an option to buy from Sierra but I can’t stress enough how important it is to shop/buy locally! Visit your nearest fly shop (if at all possible) , tell them what you’re looking to do and follow their advice. All reputable shops will steer you in the right direction!


----------



## captgeorge (Jan 2, 2022)

mro said:


> Your rod is casting the line, while the fly is just along for the ride.
> Don't skimp on the line.


This


----------

